# Electrical - The Hard Stuff



## jmooney5115 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi. I've been lurking for quite a while now and it's about time I post. I have been studying off and on since April and am taking the FE August 27th. I have gotten through all subjects except for a few that I have dreaded and struggeled with for months. Of the subjects listed below the only one we covered in school (4 years ago) was Signals/Systems. I have Googled, YouTubed, and done Prepineer but I cannot find any good resources for studying/understanding these subjects.


Communications

Electromagnetics

Most of Signals and Systems

Parts of Control Systems

Any help at all is greatly appreciated.

--

jmooney


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm a little surprised your university doesn't require an electromagnetics class or a signals class. Communications and Control Systems were electives for us.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 22, 2015)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> I'm a little surprised your university doesn't require an electromagnetics class or a signals class. Communications and Control Systems were electives for us.


lusone:


----------



## Kovz (Jul 22, 2015)

Those were hard topics to study for the exam. I couldn't find a whole lot of practice problems or reference books with info on them.

Check out some of these videos from this youtube channel:

https://www.youtube.com/user/raiyaenergy/playlists?view=1&amp;sort=dd

Other than that, get familiar with the FE reference book. Controls Systems is found in the Instrumentation, Measurement, and Controls chapter.


----------



## jmooney5115 (Jul 23, 2015)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> I'm a little surprised your university doesn't require an electromagnetics class or a signals class. Communications and Control Systems were electives for us.




I took a semester of Signals and Systems but this subject was much easier learned in a lecture environment. Electromagnetics was not required for the 'computer option' of EE.

I may be psyching myself out over the difficulty of S&amp;S; looking over my book 75% of the class involved the Fourier transform in some fashion.



Kovz said:


> Those were hard topics to study for the exam. I couldn't find a whole lot of practice problems or reference books with info on them.
> 
> Check out some of these videos from this youtube channel:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reference!


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jul 24, 2015)

jmooney5115 said:


> cupojoe PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a little surprised your university doesn't require an electromagnetics class or a signals class. Communications and Control Systems were electives for us.
> ...




I don't remember the details of the Fourier Transform or the other transforms. I remember not caring for the Fourier transforms, and getting really excited when there was a problem I could use a Z-Transform for. I also like pulling out the Laplace transform. But today, I couldn't even tell you what the differences are.


----------



## Kovz (Jul 27, 2015)

Just remember, they are 2 minute problems, so they aren't going to ask you anything that requires a ton of deriving. You will likely be able to use the Laplace or Fourier tables in the reference book to solve the problem.

All of the topics you mentioned were my weak spots as well, as I am more of a power systems engineer. Even the last time I failed, I still got the following number of questions right in those sections.

Communications: 2 or 3 out of 5 questions

Electromagnetics: 2 out of 5

Signal Processing: 2 or 3 out of 5

Control Systems: 2 out of 6

You may be able to use logic or rule out a couple off the wall answers. Focus on your strong subjects and acing them.


----------



## jmooney5115 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi. I am back to report that I have passed the EE FE on my first try. There were more communication problems than I expected. Thank goodness I passed.

Thanks Prepineer.


----------



## Kovz (Sep 24, 2015)

Congrats! That's great news!


----------



## lador (Oct 12, 2015)

jmooney5115 said:


> Hi. I am back to report that I have passed the EE FE on my first try. There were more communication problems than I expected. Thank goodness I passed.
> 
> Thanks Prepineer.


Congrats,

I have been out of school for a while and I am planning to take the FE Electrical and Computer discipline. I just registered for online class "School of PE" to enable me prepare for the exam. Is there any helpful insight you can give to help me prepare for the exam. And how difficult are the questions for the EE FE?

Thanks


----------



## Kovz (Oct 13, 2015)

lador said:


> jmooney5115 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. I am back to report that I have passed the EE FE on my first try. There were more communication problems than I expected. Thank goodness I passed.
> ...


Quit posting the same question in multiple threads...


----------

